# Incredibile errore Donnarumma Real - PSG. Video.



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Donnarumma ne commette un'altra delle sue e regala al Real Madrid e a Benzema il gol dell'1-1.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2022)

Pazzesco... Il portiere che dribbla verso la sua porta, ma in quale pianeta?! Roba da scuola calcio.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


coi piedi paro paro Magic Mike


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Godo copiosamente

Era il mio desiderio quando ci ha tradito.

Ben gli sta, certo piangerà con 100.000.000 di euro sul conto, ma ben gli sta questa regressione tecnica


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Che goduria....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2022)

SPIAZE


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahahahaahahahahahah!


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ah ah grandissimo Modigliani deliziaci ancora con le tue cappellate ah ah godo!!!


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

@diavoloINme


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2022)

ora ne fa un altra..


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Godo copiosamente
> 
> Era il mio desiderio quando ci ha tradito.
> 
> Ben gli sta, certo piangerà con 100.000.000 di euro sul conto, ma ben gli sta questa regressione tecnica


Non c'è regressione tecnica era così anche da noi per chi aveva occhi per vedere


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Ahah ma quanto è brutto??


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non c'è regressione tecnica era così anche da noi per chi aveva occhi per vedere


Ma che dici mai ?
Senza si arrivava quinti perché Maignan è un daunnngreiddd.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Marzo 2022)

Gli dei del calcio prima o poi lo puniranno pesantemente


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2022)

Come una sua papera abbia svoltato una gara MORTA.


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Marzo 2022)

Dopo questa papera varrà 200 milioni!


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2022)

15 anni dopo. Un'altra partita perfetta. Grazie Carletto. Grazie siso


----------



## Mika (9 Marzo 2022)

Negli hilight testuali di sportmediaset hanno omesso nella descrizione che il goal è partito da una papera di Donnarumma, l'ho scoperto ora grazie a questo topic e video... fate voi.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Negli hilight testuali di sportmediaset hanno omesso nella descrizione che il goal è partito da una papera di Donnarumma, l'ho scoperto ora grazie a questo topic e video... fate voi.


Sono gli stessi che oscurano il Milan.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Donnarumma è un Joe Hart. Ha solo i riflessi eccezionali, ma per il resto è un giocatore di medio-basso livello e non esagero. Anni fa feci un topic dove dissi che bisognava cederlo al più presto, perchè era un bidone. Rivendico fieramente quel topic  . Non mi stupisco se un giorno, come il citato Hart, finirà a giocare in un Torino qualsiasi.

Intanto, linko il topic a cui mi riferivo Donnarumma, un bidone di cui liberarci


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Mi sa che ora rispolverano Navas. A frittata fatta.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Praticamente ha fatto ridere il mondo. 
Come faceva spesso da noi solo che da noi gli si perdonava tutto. 
Il topp immondo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Pensare che questo sarà titolare per lo spareggio mondiale


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è un Joe Hart. Ha solo i riflessi eccezionali, ma per il resto è un giocatore di medio-basso livello e non esagero. Anni fa feci un topic dove dissi che bisognava cederlo al più presto, perchè era un bidone. Rivendico fieramente quel topic  . Non mi stupisco se un giorno, come il citato Hart, finirà a giocare in un Torino qualsiasi.
> 
> Intanto, linko il topic a cui mi riferivo Donnarumma, un bidone di cui liberarci


E un miracolato


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensare che questo sarà titolare per lo spareggio mondiale



Sì, ci stavo pensando anche io. Brividi.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensare che questo sarà titolare per lo spareggio mondiale


Ecco ...
Lo aspetto anche lì.
Forza Portogallo.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Marzo 2022)

Chissa' il fratello Antonio a cosa stara' pensando.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque sul 1-0 per il psg Donnarumma in tendeza su twitter per una parata su benzema, tutti commenti entusiasti sul fenomeno ecc.. Ora vedo che non è più in tendenza, ma è andato Maignan


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi sono segnali. 
Anche questi sono segnali.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Quello che dà fastidio è che diranno "questo viene dal Milan". Da vergognarsi per l'accostamento.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ne commette un'altra delle sue e regala al Real Madrid e a Benzema il gol dell'1-1.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Giustizia è fatta.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

Lo scrivevo anche l'anno scorso a febbraio: avrei preferito finire la stagione con Dracula.

Essere patetico e giocatore mediocre.

Anche oggi hanno minimizzato il suo errore pazzesco e hanno citato la migliore media gol sua (0.64) rispetto a Nava (1). Che bisogno c'era?

Epic fail, vada alla Juve è la sua dimensione.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Godo copiosamente
> 
> Era il mio desiderio quando ci ha tradito.
> 
> Ben gli sta, certo piangerà con 100.000.000 di euro sul conto, ma ben gli sta questa regressione tecnica


Sarò cattivo, non mi interessa, ma mi auguro che vada in depressione.
Ma quella vera, pesante, peggio di Ilicic, così tutti i suoi soldoni se li caccia in quel posto


----------



## kYMERA (9 Marzo 2022)

godo da morire.


----------



## gabuz (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Godopoliiiiiiiii. Compra il biglietto per la finale a Parigi!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quello che dà fastidio è che diranno "questo viene dal Milan". Da vergognarsi per l'accostamento.



Nessuno li ha costretti a prenderlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Sarò cattivo, non mi interessa, ma mi auguro che vada in depressione.
> Ma quella vera, pesante, peggio di Ilicic, così tutti i suoi soldoni se li caccia in quel posto


È un pessimo esempio umano e calcistico. 
Vediamo cosa dicono su sky


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Sarò cattivo, non mi interessa, ma mi auguro che vada in depressione.
> Ma quella vera, pesante, peggio di Ilicic, così tutti i suoi soldoni se li caccia in quel posto



Alla sua età, il 99% dei portieri è ancora sconosciuto.

Aveva tutto qui per continuare la sua crescita, ha tradito, gli auguro il peggio sportivamente parlando.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che dici mai ?
> Senza si arrivava quinti perché Maignan è un daunnngreiddd.


Capisci che sono fuori per Donnarumma?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuno li ha costretti a prenderlo.



Ah, certo.

Comunque, forse ce la possiamo fare a tornare.

Questo forse è un altro piccolo segno donatoci dagli dei del calcio.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È un pessimo esempio umano e calcistico.
> Vediamo cosa dicono su sky


Caressa sta facendo le pagelle?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Billy e capello celebrano il real.
Nulla altro.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Non riesco a fermarmi mi sto facendo la pipì addosso


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, certo.
> 
> Comunque, forse ce la possiamo fare a tornare.
> 
> Questo forse è un altro piccolo segno donatoci dagli dei del calcio.



In ogni caso non dimentichiamo che ad allenare il Real è il nostro Carletto. Milanista vero.


----------



## marcokaka (9 Marzo 2022)

Come godoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kekkopot (9 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahahaha e qui che si gode?


----------



## ignaxio (9 Marzo 2022)

Su diretta scrivono “errore della difesa” ahahah


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

E' qui che si gode ?  

La papera del modigliani che da il via alla rimonta del Real di Carletto !
Non avrei potuto chiedere di più !


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come una sua papera abbia svoltato una gara MORTA.


La partita era chiusa, l'errore ha dato il Viagra a quelli del Real.

3 tiri 3 gol come da noi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' qui che si gode ?
> 
> La papera del modigliani che da il via alla rimonta del Real di Carletto !
> Non avrei potuto chiedere di più !



Ti ha fatto digerire pure pane e cipolle?


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ne commette un'altra delle sue e regala al Real Madrid e a Benzema il gol dell'1-1.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post


L errore è "incredibile" solo se non lo conosci


----------



## Victorss (9 Marzo 2022)

È qui che si gode beceramente con tanto di risata malefica? Che meraviglia ragazzi!


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pazzesco... Il portiere che dribbla verso la sua porta, ma in quale pianeta?! Roba da scuola calcio.


E' quello che sta dicendo adesso Julio Cesar su amazon ahahahaah.

Aldilà della papera in sè, dribblare verso lo specchio della porta è un errore da pulcini, anche quando ti va bene.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a fermarmi mi sto facendo la pipì addosso



Usa il pappagallo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti ha fatto digerire pure pane e cipolle?



Tutt'altro,durante l'esultanza per la sua paperona sono anche risalite


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque quel cesso in porta non è nuovo a errori simili.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tutt'altro,durante l'esultanza per la sua paperona sono anche risalite



Pensa a come risalirà tutto all'infame questa notte


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente ha fatto ridere il mondo.
> Come faceva spesso da noi solo che da noi gli si perdonava tutto.
> Il topp immondo.


Dai noi gli è andata bene che la Serie A all'estero la guardano in pochi e noi non giocavamo mai in CL. Adesso non può più nascondersi.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (9 Marzo 2022)

Appena Condò ha provato a mettere l'indice sull'errore di Dollarumma come evento spartiacque della partita, la conduttrice lo ha immediatamente interrotto per mandare gli highlights, come a zittirlo.
Per fortuna proprio negli highlights il telecronista lo ha sottolineato pesantemente l'errore ben 2 volte


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Usa il pappagallo


 Il pappagallo non c'è l'ho va bene se uso il canarino?


----------



## cris (9 Marzo 2022)

Oh nooooo

spiaze


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensa a come risalirà tutto all'infame questa notte



Solo questa notte ?
Questo errore in mondovisione,fatto in una partita che oramai si era incanalata su un binario morto,avrà ripercussioni  
Speriamo permanenti e non momentanee


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il pappagallo non c'è l'ho va bene se uso il canarino?



Fatti dare una papera dall' infame.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Marzo 2022)

Io sto mettendo like a tutti i messaggi di sto thread


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Marzo 2022)




----------



## chicagousait (9 Marzo 2022)

Ah che cosa meravigliosa il karma calcistico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io sto mettendo like a tutti i messaggi di sto thread



Oggi è festa nazionale  
Un like come se fosse un boccale di birra offerto nel peggiore bar italico ?


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fatti dare una papera dall' infame.


Na papera giusto.


----------



## smallball (9 Marzo 2022)

Come godo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Marzo 2022)

@diavoloINme @Blu71 
Vi ricordate Caressa?? Donnarumma coi piedi 8,5


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solo questa notte ?
> Questo errore in mondovisione,fatto in una partita che oramai si era incanalata su un binario morto,avrà ripercussioni
> Speriamo permanenti e non momentanee



Inizia da questa notte con danni permanenti


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Capello prende coraggio: eliminazione di Donnarumma. 

Condo' parla di fallo su Donnarumma .
Vergogna.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme @Blu71
> Vi ricordate Caressa?? Donnarumma coi piedi 8,5



Caressa l'ha praticamente condannato.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


quanto godo. 

il karma. 

adesso vai a piangere dal panzone, pagliaccio.


----------



## andre85 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ne commette un'altra delle sue e regala al Real Madrid e a Benzema il gol dell'1-1.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post


Eeeeh quando hai un portiere che sposta gli equilibri.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Su Sky dicono fallo di benzema


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Eeeeh quando hai un portiere che sposta gli equilibri.



Infatti, ha fatto perdere la sua squadra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Su Sky dicono fallo di benzema



Scommetto quel buffone di caressa


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Enzo che dice ?
Twitta?
Ahah


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scommetto quel buffone di caressa


Condo' e Costacurta. 
Capello li ha destati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Condo' e Costacurta.
> Capello li ha destati.



Anche costacurta ? che somaro !
Si nasconderanno dietro il presunto fallo,ma questa volta non ci sarà il Milan e i milanisti a proteggerlo,perchè checché ne dicano,è un errore pazzesco e che fortunaamente ha visto tutto il mondo del pallone


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche costacurta ? che somaro !
> Si nasconderanno dietro il presunto fallo,ma questa volta non ci sarà il Milan e i milanisti a proteggerlo,perchè checché ne dicano,è un errore pazzesco e che fortunaamente ha visto tutto il mondo del pallone


A Parigi sarà massacrato. 
Godo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche costacurta ? che somaro !
> Si nasconderanno dietro il presunto fallo,ma questa volta non ci sarà il Milan e i milanisti a proteggerlo,perchè checché ne dicano,è un errore pazzesco e che fortunaamente ha visto tutto il mondo del pallone


costacurta patetico cmq,è un altra ***** di raiola


----------



## Coccosheva81 (9 Marzo 2022)

Benzema lo ha asfaltato nell'intervista ufficiale dopo partita .
"L'errore di Donnarumma è stato l'episodio decisivo e ha cambiato la partita".
Ti adoro Karim, intervista che va in mondovisione, avoglia difenderlo a Sky


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche costacurta ? che somaro !
> Si nasconderanno dietro il presunto fallo,ma questa volta non ci sarà il Milan e i milanisti a proteggerlo,perchè checché ne dicano,è un errore pazzesco e che fortunaamente ha visto tutto il mondo del pallone



Dubito che ai parigini ora interessi il presunto fallo. L'infame sarà giustamente massacrato.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ne commette un'altra delle sue e regala al Real Madrid e a Benzema il gol dell'1-1.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post


È qui che si gode?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> costacurta patetico cmq,è un altra ***** di raiola



Tra lui e ambrosini non so chi stia diventando peggio..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

È colpa dei fischi di San Siro.
Lol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2022)

Sono troppo contento. Questo è il karma e il bello è che abbiamo un portiere più affidabile di lui!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Marzo 2022)

Ha riaperto una partita dominata fino a quel momento ai limiti della manifesta superiorità. Godo copiosamente


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche costacurta ? che somaro !
> Si nasconderanno dietro il presunto fallo,ma questa volta non ci sarà il Milan e i milanisti a proteggerlo,perchè checché ne dicano,è un errore pazzesco e che fortunaamente ha visto tutto il mondo del pallone


Ma poi anche fosse fallo non devi metterti in quella situazione, sai che sei scarsissimo di piedi spazza in tribuna piuttosto.


----------



## andre85 (9 Marzo 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Benzema lo ha asfaltato nell'intervista ufficiale dopo partita .
> "L'errore di Donnarumma è stato l'episodio decisivo e ha cambiato la partita".
> Ti adoro Karim, intervista che va in mondovisione, avoglia difenderlo a Sky


Ma vogliamo anche sottolineare che oltre alla papera assurda è stato 5 minuti a scuotere il capo e lamentarsi. Mi immagino i difensori con che sicurezza abbiamo giocato poi. A quanto sta il voto dì leadership dell esperto caressa? Chiedo per un amico


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Il maledetto turco pubblicamente cornuto e questo che si rende ridicolo in CL, gettando alle ortiche una coppa praticamente sicura.

Direi che Dio esiste. E forse è rossonero.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2022)

Questa sconfitta è tutta di Donnarumma. Per com'era la partita sarebbe andata filata a favore del PSG senza se e senza ma. Ha scoperto la palla verso la porta, una cosa che nemmeno i bambini della scuola calcio fanno, agghiacciante.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito de L'Equipe (traduzione google)

Alla fine è bastato un grosso errore di Donnarumma a rilanciare la macchina del Madrid, quando ha tremato davanti a Benzema (al limite della falla), a vantaggio di Vinicius, che ha regalato il francese per il pareggio (61°). Un cambio di rotta, l'inizio della furia merengue, la perdita del controllo degli uomini di Mauricio Pochettino.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Marzo 2022)

@Blu71 secondo me Pochettino ha finito di allenare il psg


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Marzo 2022)

Godo come un matto, dieci minuti prima era finito in tendenza su Twitter per una parata difficile ma non certamente impossibile e tutti stavano già sbrodolando. GODO.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 secondo me Pochettino ha finito di allenare il psg



Ma perché ha mai iniziato?


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)




----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra lui e ambrosini non so chi stia diventando peggio..



Diventati insopportabili da ascoltare entrambi.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

per Mancini resta titolarissimo, anche senza giocare figuriamoci quando gioca a sorpresa...poveri noi


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma solo a me ha ricordato fantozzi che in quella storica partita scapoli-ammogliati si faceva gol da solo?

Ok Fantozzi era difensore e batteva una rimessa dal fondo ma posizione e dinamica sono simili.


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me ha ricordato fantozzi che in quella storica partita scapoli-ammogliati si faceva gol da solo?
> 
> Ok Fantozzi era difensore e batteva una rimessa dal fondo ma posizione e dinamica sono simili.



Ah ah grande!! Verissimo ah ah!!


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 secondo me Pochettino ha finito di allenare il psg


Prendiamolo noi così vinciamo la Champions.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Marzo 2022)

Come godo ragazzi


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Goduria a non finire per tutta la notte ah ah ah!!


----------



## Kayl (10 Marzo 2022)

Ancelotti: “dopo l’errore di donnarumma la partita è finita per loro e iniziata per noi”


----------



## ilPresidente (10 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 secondo me Pochettino ha finito di allenare il psg


Secondo me Leonardo ha finito il suo tempo al PSG
Si lamenta a sproposito 
Si dimostra poco competente 
Sbaglia acquisti 

Donnarumma. A parte l’errore di piedi, nessuno ha notato la lentezza con cui scende a terra dopo il tiro del francese?
Imbolsito. Imho oggi vale 30M


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del PSG la cronaca della partita: 

GOL PER IL REAL MADRID​Kimpembe restituisce la palla a Donnarumma. Benzema arriva al pressing e sbilancia l'italiano, e Vinicius recupera palla. Il brasiliano serve il francese che pareggia... Nessuna colpa!?!


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

8 marzo festa della Donna.
9 marzo festa della Donnarum ... ehm ...


----------



## Snake (10 Marzo 2022)

pare che neymar e donnarumma siano venuti alle mani


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> pare che neymar e donnarumma siano venuti alle mani



Avranno litigato per le merendine.


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oggi è festa nazionale
> Un like come se fosse un boccale di birra offerto nel peggiore bar italico ?


Esatto!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (10 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> pare che neymar e donnarumma siano venuti alle mani


Quel salame ne avrà buscate come un sacco da boxe, tonto com'è le prenderebbe anche da Messi


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Marzo 2022)

Che goduria.
La carriera del panzerotto napoletano probabilmente termina qua, a livello mentale è un frollino e non si riprenderà mai piu-
A Parigi lo cacceranno a furor di popolo, finirà alla Juve manco quotato quest'estate.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Secondo me Leonardo ha finito il suo tempo al PSG
> Si lamenta a sproposito
> Si dimostra poco competente
> Sbaglia acquisti
> ...


Si sembrava al rallentatore.anche sul secondo gol poteva fare qualcosa in più


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che goduria.
> La carriera del panzerotto napoletano probabilmente termina qua, a livello mentale è un frollino e non si riprenderà mai piu-
> A Parigi lo cacceranno a furor di popolo, finirà alla Juve manco quotato quest'estate.



Tutta colpa di Maldini che ha preso Maignan a sua insaputa


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Ecco, sì, forse è meglio così.

Lascia che giochi la gente adulta.


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2022)

Quanto godo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non c'è regressione tecnica era così anche da noi per chi aveva occhi per vedere


Assolutamente vero . Averell Dalton ha sempre voluto faer vedere una tranquilità alla Neuer con i piedi ma in Europa lo sanno tutti che al posto dei piedi ha due belli tramezzini.
Averell è sempre stato lento nel controllo della palla e nelle sue scelte. Benzema ha detto che avevano studiato come pressarlo sto pippone


----------



## Viulento (10 Marzo 2022)

benvenuto nuovo karius.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2022)

Che circo il PSG Averell Dalton e Neymar si sono picchiati nello spogliatoio 

Chi di Milan tradisce di Milan perisce! L'infame Averell Dalton e Leonarda l'hanno preso profondamente nel cu...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Da Calciomercato.com
Donnarumma condanna il PSG all’ennesimo fiasco.​


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de L’Equipe:
L'eliminazione del PSG, mercoledì sera, negli ottavi di finale di Champions League contro il Real Madrid (1-3 mercoledì, 2-3 in totale), sembra segnare il destino di Mauricio Pochettino a fine stagione.

Donnarumma voleva farlo fuori


----------



## sampapot (10 Marzo 2022)

oddio come mi dispiace!!! i parigini sembrano i gobbi francesi...spendono e spandono ma non la vinceranno mai....questo dimostra che i soldi non sono tutto, ci deve essere un dio ex-machina da qualche parte.
Ora anche in Francia avranno imparato a conoscere il vero spilungone99...coi piedi è zero, nelle uscite peggio ancora


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2022)

Averell Dalton 99 e Neymar si sono menati come dei fabbri nel dopo partita  quanto sono ridicoli!!


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2022)




----------



## wildfrank (10 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche fosse fallo non devi metterti in quella situazione, sai che sei scarsissimo di piedi spazza in tribuna piuttosto.


Non dare idee....che continui così.


----------



## wildfrank (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 8 marzo festa della Donna.
> 9 marzo festa della Donnarum ... ehm ...


Ahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Averell Dalton 99 e Neymar si sono menati come dei fabbri nel dopo partita  quanto sono ridicoli!!


Davvero?


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2022)




----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2022)

Donnarumma che fa una papera coi piedi dribblando sé stesso? Ahahhaha proprio non era mai successo 

Sempre detto che dovevamo cederlo molto prima. Donnarumma ci è sempre costato molti più punti di quelli che ci ha fatto guadagnare. Un bidone.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Negli hilight testuali di sportmediaset hanno omesso nella descrizione che il goal è partito da una papera di Donnarumma, l'ho scoperto ora grazie a questo topic e video... fate voi.


Ovvio,non possono denigrare il futuro portiere della squadra di stato.


----------



## Zenos (10 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1923


Che pirla


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1923


AHAHHAHAHHA uscite 9 e piedi 8 sono i migliori


----------



## MiniRick (10 Marzo 2022)

Siamo noi che non capiamo bene... Ma questa è una grandissima e bellissima opera d'arte contemporanea del Modigliani!!


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ovvio,non possono denigrare il futuro portiere della squadra di stato.


... nonché non sottovaluterei i tentacoli da piovra che il pizzaiolo ha in tutte le redazioni.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Marzo 2022)

Ora se mi vuol fare il gran piacere di farne un'altra decisiva negli spareggi mondiali....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2022)

Pensavo fosse priapismo, invece...


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ne commette un'altra delle sue e regala al Real Madrid e a Benzema il gol dell'1-1.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post


Piu forte di Maignan... certo certo...


----------



## 13-33 (10 Marzo 2022)

Il tempo è galantuomo !!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Godo copiosamente
> 
> Era il mio desiderio quando ci ha tradito.
> 
> Ben gli sta, certo piangerà con 100.000.000 di euro sul conto, ma ben gli sta questa regressione tecnica


non vedo regressioni, ha sempre fatt ste vaccate soprattutto quando la palla pesa.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Marzo 2022)

Una volta temevo lo scenario,adesso non vedo l'ora vada dai gobbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Ogni pezzo del puzzle al suo posto.
Ho aspettato nemmeno tanto sulla riva del fiume.

E niente, oggi si gode.

Donnarummoooooo ahhahahahahhaha 
Fantozzoooo


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Averell Dalton 99 e Neymar si sono menati come dei fabbri nel dopo partita  quanto sono ridicoli!!


Ma veramente????
ahahaahaha
Datemi la prima pagina de l'equipe.


----------



## Stex (10 Marzo 2022)

stamattina sul tg5 non han fatto vedere questo gol, ma solo gli altri due di benzema


----------



## UDG (10 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Una volta temevo lo scenario,adesso non vedo l'ora vada dai gobbi.


Non so fino a quando la cosa sia positiva. Buffon andò al PSG e fece più papere che papere, tornato alla Juve il suo rendimento tornò ad essere quello di gran portiere quando chiamato in causa


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non so fino a quando la cosa sia positiva. Buffon andò al PSG e fece più papere che papere, tornato alla Juve il suo rendimento tornò ad essere quello di gran portiere quando chiamato in causa


Tutti e due uomini di me. ma Button è di base 2 scalini sopra.


----------



## unbreakable (10 Marzo 2022)

abbiamo aspettato sulla riva del fiume.. ci siamo dovuti sopportare un europeo vinto in maniera miracolosa ,elogi e lodi sperticate a più non posso addirittura un premio alla cerimonia dei pallonid'oro..ora si prende ciò che ha seminato..
tutto questo per un ragazzo che ci mette 30 anni a rinviare coi piedi..e non si è MINIMAMENTE migliorato e ne avrebbe avuto di tempo..
ma per me agli allenamenti se ne sono accorti i compagni di squadra..non spiaccica una parola di francese persino l'allenatore ha detto che gli è stato quasi imposto..farà la pfine degli altri milanisti mezze tacche come locatelli e desciglio andrà a fare numero alla rubentus come secondo portiere..

ieri non giocava il milan quindi quello che fanno gli ex milanisti mi interessarelativamente perchè il primo pensiero è il milan , ma ammetto qualcuno ci ha regalato una gustosa serata..e mi conferma che abbiamo aumentato notevolmente il tasso tecnico della squadra colmando una grande lacuna in porta..maignan è molto più completo come portiere ma lo capirebbe anche un bambino


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque quel cesso in porta non è nuovo a errori simili.


L’uscita con l’Udinese a Milano ve la ricordate? Il gol di Icardi a tempo scaduto nel derby? Le tre supercappelle in finale coppa Italia? Per non parlare dei tanti gol presi su corner per uscite mancate……..insomma ne ha combinate parecchie eh…..e tante non le ricordo


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> stamattina sul tg5 non han fatto vedere questo gol, ma solo gli altri due di benzema


Tutto previsto su questi lidi...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> L’uscita con l’Udinese a Milano ve la ricordate? Il gol di Icardi a tempo scaduto nel derby? Le tre supercappelle in finale coppa Italia? Per non parlare dei tanti gol presi su corner per uscite mancate……..insomma ne ha combinate parecchie eh…..e tante non le ricordo


La palla sotto al piede su retropassaggio;
Il gol di pogba in coppa;
Il gol contro il lille;
Il gol di berardi sul suo palo;
Devo continuare???


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La palla sotto al piede su retropassaggio;
> Il gol di pogba in coppa;
> Il gol contro il lille;
> Il gol di berardi sul suo palo;
> Devo continuare???


Assist con la Sampdoria


----------



## Pit96 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La palla sotto al piede su retropassaggio;
> Il gol di pogba in coppa;
> Il gol contro il lille;
> Il gol di berardi sul suo palo;
> Devo continuare???


L'uscita contro l'Udinese l'anno scorso... 

Per me ormai il portiere migliore è quello che fa meno errori, non quello che fa più parate fantastiche


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La palla sotto al piede su retropassaggio;
> Il gol di pogba in coppa;
> Il gol contro il lille;
> Il gol di berardi sul suo palo;
> Devo continuare???


Io ricordo anche l'autogol di Paletta


----------



## Stex (10 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io ricordo anche l'autogol di Paletta


l uscita al 94 su icardi nel derby


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma veramente????
> ahahaahaha
> Datemi la prima pagina de l'equipe.


Diavolo lo smentiscono adesso ma secondo Marca Neymar ha rimprovato ad Averell Dalton 99 l 'errore sul primo gol poi l'ebete ha replicato che anche il brasiliano ha sbagliato sul secondo gol del Real. I toni si sono accesi poi lo spogliatoio è intervevenuto per fermare la rissa. Puoi leggere l'articolo su Marca: Jaleo en el vestuario del Psg se vuoi

Poi Al khelaifi in demoniato minaccia di morte un dirigente madrileno , un circo totale insomma.

"Bienvenue au cirque psg venez voir nos saltimbanques e sopratutto l'attrazione piu grande del nostro circo : l'ebete Averell 99 e le sue cappellate magiche!

I tifosi del PSG sono infuriati con Averell Dalton 99 lo stanno pesentemente insultando su piu generazioni  

ps: qui dicono quando una persona prova una soddisfazione completa : "je bois du petit lait" e tutti noi credo siami bevendo un po di" latte materno"


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La palla sotto al piede su retropassaggio;
> Il gol di pogba in coppa;
> Il gol contro il lille;
> Il gol di berardi sul suo palo;
> Devo continuare???


Mamma mia che brividi! Panini potrebbe creare un intero almanacchio con le cappellate di Averell Dalton 99.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> L’uscita con l’Udinese a Milano ve la ricordate? Il gol di Icardi a tempo scaduto nel derby? Le tre supercappelle in finale coppa Italia? Per non parlare dei tanti gol presi su corner per uscite mancate……..insomma ne ha combinate parecchie eh…..e tante non le ricordo



Se penso che era pronto il rinnovo a 8 milioni sto male. Abbiamo avuto una fortuna incredibile


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che brividi! Panini potrebbe creare un intero almanacchio con le cappellate di Averell Dalton 99.


Se qualcuno avesse la pazienza di farci un clip con tutte le papere di Zizzo avrebbe da divertirsi.. e ha solo 23 anni il Karius nostrano.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno avesse la pazienza di farci un clip con tutte le papere di Zizzo avrebbe da divertirsi..* e ha solo 23 anni il Karius nostrano.*


Geniale!!


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se penso che era pronto il rinnovo a 8 milioni sto male. Abbiamo avuto una fortuna incredibile


Visto che si è dato i meriti a Maldini dei vari Leao Hernandez sarebbe anche bene ricordare che Maldini era pronto a qualsiasi cosa pur di trattenerlo, qualsiasi.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno avesse la pazienza di farci un clip con tutte le papere di Zizzo avrebbe da divertirsi.. e ha solo 23 anni il Karius nostrano.


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Visto che si è dato i meriti a Maldini dei vari Leao Hernandez sarebbe anche bene ricordare che Maldini era pronto a qualsiasi cosa pur di trattenerlo, qualsiasi.


Qualsiasi cosa infatti se n'è andato. Preso Maignan mesi prima.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La palla sotto al piede su retropassaggio;
> Il gol di pogba in coppa;
> Il gol contro il lille;
> Il gol di berardi sul suo palo;
> Devo continuare???


La finale di Coppa Italia persa 4-0, Arsenal-Milan

Innumerevoli gol regalati a causa della sua incapacità di gestire il pallone davanti all'area


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La finale di Coppa Italia persa 4-0, Arsenal-Milan
> 
> Innumerevoli gol regalati a causa della sua incapacità di gestire il pallone davanti all'area



In quella finale di Coppa Italia fu epico quasi quanto Karius.... Fenomeno!!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


Grazie Gabri ! Ho il ricordo di un uscita kamikaze orrenda contro l'Udinese con gol di Stryger Larsen.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


Questo è il trailer. Perchè ce ne sono molte altre. Solo a pensa in finale di Coppa Italia...


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Ma le perle dell'Europeo i 21 nessuno riesce a trovarle?


----------



## sacchino (10 Marzo 2022)

Perculato pure da Gerry Scotti a striscia la notizia, "stasera devo andare alla festa di Donnarumma ".
Grande Gerry grande milanista.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Questo è il trailer. Perchè ce ne sono molte altre. Solo a pensa in finale di Coppa Italia...



Eh, hai voglia a cercarne, ho preso solo il primo a disposizione.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2022)

Grazie zizzo per questa giornata meravigliosa
Ora regalaci il divano per guardare i mondiali da casa vai Dollar


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Già stato menzionato forse, ma ecco il voto in pagella.

Un sonoro 2.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già stato menzionato forse, ma ecco il voto in pagella.
> 
> Un sonoro 2.



Per me era da zero.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me era da zero.



Guarda, non ricordo dove, ma è stato sottolineato dai media come abbia commesso uno degli errori in assoluto più idioti per un portiere, cioè andare verso la porta a palla scoperta. Da novizi proprio.

Questo mentecatto non ragiona proprio, è solo puro istinto e riflessi.

Se deve far funzionare il cervello, arrivederci.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, non ricordo dove, ma è stato sottolineato dai media come abbia commesso uno degli errori in assoluto più idioti per un portiere, cioè andare verso la porta a palla scoperta. Da novizi proprio.
> 
> Questo mentecatto non ragiona proprio, è solo puro istinto e riflessi.
> 
> Se deve far funzionare il cervello, arrivederci.



Quello con il cervello - malato ma c'è - è Raiola.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già stato menzionato forse, ma ecco il voto in pagella.
> 
> Un sonoro 2.


             grazie Gabri. Vedi se riesci a trovare le chicche dell'Europeo under 21


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Lo chiedo a chi ne sa più di me in materia: quanti soldi ha speso fino ad ora lo sceicco del PSG senza arrivare praticamente a nulla o meglio per l'ossessione CL? 

@diavoloINme ne sai qualcosa?
@KILPIN_91 tu ne sai niente?


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> grazie Gabri. Vedi se riesci a trovare le chicche dell'Europeo under 21



Quelle lì non le trovo al momento, ma ecco un'altra compilation.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo chiedo a chi ne sa più di me in materia: quanti soldi ha speso fino ad ora lo sceicco del PSG senza arrivare praticamente a nulla o meglio per l'ossessione CL?
> 
> @diavoloINme ne sai qualcosa?
> @KILPIN_91 tu ne sai niente?


Diamine, non ti saprei rispondere. 
Ma quello è un progetto che esula dal calcio e di programmazione ha nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diamine, non ti saprei rispondere.
> Ma quello è un progetto che esula dal calcio e di programmazione ha nulla.



Un progetto fallimentare per ora.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Marzo 2022)

Ma solo l'unico che sta ancora godendo? Ahaha


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma solo l'unico che sta ancora godendo? Ahaha



No


----------

